# Solved: HDD Control



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

When the computer comes up it says it has a critical error and a box pops up that is titled "HDD Control". It says there are " 6 errors left PC is in danger!"

1. Boot sector of the hard drive disk is damaged - Critical Error - Limited Edition (Please buy a license)
2. Bad sectors on hard drive or damaged file allocation table - Critical Error - Limited Edition ( Please buy a license)
3. Read time of hard drive cluster less than 500 ms - Critical Error - Limited Edition (Please buy a license)
4. Hard drive doesn't respond to system commands - Critical Error - Limited Edition (Please buy a license)
5. A problem detected while reading boot operation system files
6. 34% of HDD space is unreadable - Critical Error - Limited Edition (Please buy a license)

Recommendations: Defragmentation should be executed.

When defrag was done still had the same box come up.

Dell Inspiron
System: Windows 7 Home Premium X64
Installed memory (RAM): 4 GB
HDD Info: 452 GB (1 drive: 452 GB)

Please advise what to do.

Thanks Linda


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Things to note: 
The messages are complete nonsense. They are made by a rogue program. 
Your hard disk is fine, the machine wouldn't even turn on if such things were true.
This is not an easy thing to resolve. I've asked for it to be taken to the malware removal forum.
I've provided those links as an explanation. However please do not follow the instructions therein, wait for antimalware help here.

http://www.2-viruses.com/remove-system-defragmenter
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-hdd-defragmenter


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I ran SuperAntiSpyware on the computer and it found the program was a rouge program and a trojan malware. I suspected it might be after I thought about it because it wanted me to buy something. Everything running fine now.


----------

